# Religeous Ethics



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

John asked Sue, a very religeous young woman and a youth leader, out on a date. On the way to the restaurant John offered Sue a cigarette. Sue refused the cigarette, saying "What in the world would I tell my youth group?"

At the restaurant John offered Sue a drink. Again, she refused, saying "What in the world would I tell my youth group?"

With this, John thought the evening was a bust so he might as well go for the gold. He boldly said "Let's go back to my place and screw our brains out." 

Much to his surprise, Sue enthusiastically said "Sure!" and they drove to his place. Much later, and with a smile on his face, John asked "What in the world are you going to tell your youth group."

Without missing a beat, Sue said "I'm going to tell them you can still have fun without smoking and drinking."


----------

